# March Challenge: "Catching Tautog in Delaware" Mar 12, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Catching tog (Tautog/Blackfish) in March in DE is a big challenge. It is as hard as catching tog in CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA where the water is warmer by 4 F) in February. So I tried.

I picked a calm day, and fished during low and slack tide. Togging during the low tide was important because I could see some of my favorite tog holes in the Inner Wall in CHSP (Cape Henlopen State Park, DE). Also the minimal wind and slack tide help me stay over the small holes I targeted. These were fundamentally important in togging in the cold water (44-46 F water) because I usually I get 0 -2 bites for the whole day. I didn’t target the Outer Wall because I thought targeting a few specific holes at the Inner Wall in a limited fishing window is more effective in the cold water tog fishing.

I had one bite and caught one tog at 16.5”

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch and video.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

You make it look easy Joe! Great video, thanks for sharing!

R/D


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great video...thanks for sharing. About how long does it take you to get from the beach launch next to the pier to the wall?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

justinfisch01 said:


> Great video...thanks for sharing. About how long does it take you to get from the beach launch next to the pier to the wall?


About 15 minutes. It is less than a mile paddling. 
Here are additional Info:


I paid $10 for parking as an out-of-state resident.
You need fishing license (one license for both FW and SW in DE) I paid $21 for this year as out-of-state resident.
After parking for the PIER fishing, use the left soft path (when you looking at the water (or the PIER). The water on the left of the Pier is deeper during the low tide. (you saw I was pulling my kayak on the video. The launch and coming back to the Beach is painful during the low tide).
You need a kayak cart. Or you can drag your kayak on the soft sand. I highly recommend a cart with the balloon tires. 
There are two walls. The Outer Wall is about 2 miles away from the Inner Wall. Though, the current can be very strong between the Inner and the Outer Wall. I usually plan such a way that I travel with the current. Paddling/Pedaling against the current is not highly recommended.
CHSP (Cape Henlopen State Park is a good place for yakers between the mid April to End of October.

Kayakers and people are friendly.
The CAMP site is good I heard by other kayakers.


Here is one of my video last year. I mainly target flounder and Tautog, and Triggerfish. Somehow, large bluefish came and stayed for a month. 





My target species between the mid April and the end of October are: 

spot (for bait)
Flounder
Grey Trigger Fish
Striper (a very few keepers I heard)
Large Bluefish (since 2015 May)
Tautog
A few Weakfish (grey trout)
croaker (bycatch, few are 14-16'" long


Hope it helps.

Joe


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the video....I have fished the pier in my kayak a couple times for flounder. I was curious about the inner wall. Thanks for the info!!!!


----------

